# 8 month Jack Russell Biting and not house trained



## dhoyt (Mar 25, 2012)

My girlfriend and I a wonderful Jack Russell puppy that has 2 behaviors that I just can't seem to get under control. Almost every time that I walk across the floor without shoes she constantly bites my feet. It has become so annoying and I dont know how to discipline her to get her to stop. On top of that she is still having accidents in the house and I just want to nip this in the bud before it gets worse and out of control!

Any ideas?


----------



## Katzyn (Mar 22, 2007)

I probably can't help much with training, but I do have a feeling people will need some more information before they can help you - 

What training have you done with her already, related to these problems? How do you respond to her when she does these undesirable behaviours? Have you talked to trainers and/or read training books/manuals? In regards to the accidents in the house, have you ruled out any medical conditions?

More specific info may help people help you =)


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Yep! How old, how long have you had her? How have you tried to deal with it so far? Please give us more info.


----------



## dhoyt (Mar 25, 2012)

We have had her since she was 8 weeks old. Everytime that you walk across the room she latches on your socks and chews like its a game. I usually pick her up and put her in the puppy hold. And then release her and she goes right back to biting feet. I have tried giving her treats while she walks next to me nicely, but it never works for long.

She still pees and poops in the house almost everyday. We take her out when were home 2 times a hour and she still has accidents. Shes crated while were at work, and gets let out on my lunch hour. I really dont know where the problem lies here.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

As for the biting, I would stop doing the "puppy hold". I don't even know what that is. It sounds like some sort of pinning or holding still. That really isn't going to teach her how to be "soft" with her mouth.

Try reading the sticky at the top of one of the forum pages called "The Bite Stops Here." Puppies play and learn by using their mouthes, similar to how human babies put things in their mouthes. So, you're really teaching bite inhibition, or using their mouthes properly.

Basically, you make a noise every time she bites, like a loud yelp, or OUCH! It has to be loud enough to get her attention, but it shouldn't be in an angry voice. She should stop for a split second, and then she may go right back to nipping/biting immediately. If she does, you make the noise again, but this time walk out of the room and shut the door for 30 seconds or so. If there's no door to the room you're in, go into another room for 30 seconds, whatever it takes for you to NOT be in the same room with her.

Then, you come back and go back to what you were doing. If she bites again, make the noise again, and leave again, this time for a bit longer. But, never stay gone longer than a couple minutes, as after that, she will forget why you left and the learning connection is not made.

You have to be super consistent with this, and do this every time she bites. It's time consuming and a hassle to keep leaving the room, but it teaches her that biting means contact with you ends.

As for the peeing/pooing, it sounds like she's not getting it. I'd go back to the basics of potty training: don't give her any freedom in the house. She needs to always be in your sight, when you are home. It can help to keep her tethered to you with a leash. If she is in your sight at all times that you are home, you should see when she's about to go, and you can rush her out. Basically, what you're doing is PREVENTING accidents by only giving her one choice when she needs to go: outside. You're stopping her from going inside by watching her all the time. It's a hassle, but it works.

If she still has accidents when you take her out every 2 hours, try taking her out every 1.5 hours. And, don't let her out of your sight. Also, clean up with an enzymatic cleaner. If you don't, she will still be able to smell the stain, even if you can't, and it will attract her to those same spots....


----------



## Muckyhound (Dec 22, 2011)

Puppy house training can be the most frustrating part of having a new pup in the house. I would always recommend that when it comes to house training and general behavioural training the new owner do a bit of reading as most of the times reading something and following step by step recommendations will do the trick. I have used the Muckyhound site for both training information and training aids. Have a look at  The Dog training page have a specific link dedicated to dog house training while the page on dog books have a vast array of books on dog behaviour, both specific and in general.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Not sure what the "puppy hold" is, but it isn't a good idea. 
Caeda did this to us for quite a while, we used to stop and tell her no (after yelping sometimes), and move her elsewhere. Well, she kept doing it. She was getting attention for doing it, which she seemed to find pretty reinforcing. We did two things that seemed to help solve the issue. 
First, if she bit at our ankles/clothes we would yelp, or sometimes growl and keep walking if she wasn't under our feet, if she was we would stop and turn away from her. If that didn't work (or she was biting hard enough to destroy clothes/hurt badly) she might get a time out. The other thing we did was tether her and stand just out of her range, treats at the ready, and take clothing, cloth or whatever and desensitize her to it, eventually getting to flapping it around and giving her treats if she didn't lunge for it. That helped keep her from latching onto my house coat!

As for going in the house, I only have two suggestions, pretty much what others have said: Supervise!! and clean up thoroughly with an enzyme cleaner where he has gone before so he doesn't smell it (don't forget, if you can't smell it, it doesn't mean he can't!).


----------



## 3labs (Mar 27, 2012)

Jack Russells are notorious for being not only hyper but very strong willed (and great jumpers). We had one when I was a kid and we never fully got it house trained. They are wickedly smart so I'm assuming he was just being a jerk/asserting dominance.


----------

